# Best coding books to use during CPC exam



## semaxwell1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Which are the better HCPCS and ICD9 coding books to use during the CPC exam? I know AAPC would prefer me to purchase books from them, but I'm trying to decide if Ingenix coding books are better or the same. Both publishers use lots of colors and illustrations which greatly help me. Or if you know of other publishers' coding books that are just as good or better, please let me know.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I use AMA's CPT and Ingenix HCPCS and ICD-9 - I like them all. I've never used the AAPC's, though, so I couldn't give you a comparison. I know that Ingenix's ICD-9 has little notes throughout it that are very helpful in code selection, and that not all publications have them. You should check out a bookstore that carries them and see if you could flip through some different publications to see which you'd prefer.


----------



## lynnz620@yahoo.com (Jan 26, 2011)

I took a Professional Medical Coding class last year.  We used the AMA CPT and Ingenix ICD-9-CM & HCPCS books.  I liked them and I didn't have any problems using them when I took (and passed) the CPC exam.  I don't have experience with anything else, but now that I need to purchase 2011 coding books on my own, I'm wondering the same thing you are--what are the pros and cons of the various versions?

Lynn


----------



## jyotirvora (Jan 26, 2011)

*books used for cpc exam*

We had the AMA version of the ICD-9-CM HCPCS and CPT books. The AMA version of the of the ICD-9-CM is the best i have seen so far as it has a lot of diagrams. The Ingenix version is also good of the ICD-9-CM. CPT books for the exam have to be the AMA version as they are the originals the others can be of any other kind I think.


----------



## aimie (Jan 26, 2011)

ama coding books arebthe best


----------

